# Waders?????



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I was looking to get some cabela's super mags. But come across a good deal on some Drake MST 2.0 waders for $60 less. Does anyone have any recommendations? I have heard some good and bad things about drake, their older waders, really nothing about the 2.0's. I have heard nothing but good things about the super mags. I know there is a big difference in warmth factor. Do any of you guys hunt and stay warm in 800 grams of thinsulate and 3.5mm neoprene? Long story short i know there is a big difference between the two pairs. I'm just fishing for some experience. thank you in advance.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Get some breathables. I have the super mags and I have the dry plus breathables. I won't wear the supermags anymore. Because the breathable are more comfortable and I just layer under them and I stay warmer than the with the pro mags. And they have a zipper and that's the best wader invention ever


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Any recommendations on breathables? Are they more durable than neoprene? Are they as warm too? I do a lot of trudging through the marsh. Do breathables hold up to that kind of use?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

FowledLife said:


> Any recommendations on breathables? Are they more durable than neoprene? Are they as warm too? I do a lot of trudging through the marsh. Do breathables hold up to that kind of use?


The cabelas ones with the zipper is what I have. I have been using them for three years now with no problems. They seem to hold up great. Plus cabelas will take them back if you ever have a problem I got the stout size so they are pretty loose. But in very cold weather I have a little more room for layering and they fit good but I'm 6 foot 210 lbs


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know everybody these days likes the breathables but I have a set of the Cabelas Supermags and they are the only wader I will ever buy. I absolutely love them.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*My waders*

I have waist high & chest high breathables from Cabela's. I use them early season and have no problems as long as we don't have any ice. When the ice starts forming in earnest, I bring out the Super Mags. They are tough as nails and with 1600 grams of Thinsulate my feet never get cold.

That said, I have never owned any pair of breathable or neoprene waders that did not leak during the first year of use. The leaking never causes anything more than a wet spot on the outer layer of clothing and can be ignored for the most part. When the leak gets to the point that I can feel the wet and cold while hunting, they get repaired or replaced. My Super Mags are about 10 years old, the waist high breathables 7 or 8 years, and the chest highs 4 years. They all produce wet spots while hunting. But I haven't need to repair or replace them yet.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I went with the drake mst 2.0 . I got them new for so cheap I couldn't pass them up. I have been out twice with them so far and no leaks! Defiantly beats a boot full of water.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

dubob said:


> I have waist high & chest high breathables from Cabela's. I use them early season and have no problems as long as we don't have any ice. When the ice starts forming in earnest, I bring out the Super Mags. They are tough as nails and with 1600 grams of Thinsulate my feet never get cold.
> 
> That said, I have never owned any pair of breathable or neoprene waders that did not leak during the first year of use. The leaking never causes anything more than a wet spot on the outer layer of clothing and can be ignored for the most part. When the leak gets to the point that I can feel the wet and cold while hunting, they get repaired or replaced. My Super Mags are about 10 years old, the waist high breathables 7 or 8 years, and the chest highs 4 years. They all produce wet spots while hunting. But I haven't need to repair or replace them yet.


You know there is this amazing sealer called aqua seal Bob. ;-)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

FowledLife said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I went with the drake mst 2.0 . I got them new for so cheap I couldn't pass them up. I have been out twice with them so far and no leaks! Defiantly beats a boot full of water.


+1 and when this happens get you some aqua seal and repair the hole. waders aren't cheap and this is a cheap alternative to buying new waders. I have some cabela super mags and both boots got cracks in them from improper storage. the aqua seal did the job and i am sure I will get a few more years out of them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Most of my waders look like crap, but they work and they don't leak. I have several pairs that I have smeared polyeurethane down both legs and some on the boots. It adds character!:grin: and I don't look like one of those duck dynasty newbies. 
The last pair of breathables I bought, I got them home and immediately smeared polyeurethane down both legs before they got the chance to leak. I usually get holes on the inside of the thigh where the waders rub together creating a small hole. Problem solved.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I tried aqua seal on the boot crack. I was right where the boot bends by little toe. First time out it leaked. I'm gonna take them to a tire repair shop and see if they can hot patch it. I heard that a hot patch is a good fix. If it works I'll use them as a backup pair.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Most of my waders look like crap, but they work and they don't leak. I have several pairs that I have smeared polyeurethane down both legs and some on the boots. It adds character!:grin: and I don't look like one of those duck dynasty newbies.
> The last pair of breathables I bought, I got them home and immediately smeared polyeurethane down both legs before they got the chance to leak. I usually get holes on the inside of the thigh where the waders rub together creating a small hole. Problem solved.


What are you using? Surely not Aqua*$*eal??


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

*This will get it done*

This will fix your leaky wader problem for sure, specially on your boots.

http://sg-20.com/


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have two pair of the La Crosse Swampfox breathables. They have both leaked, my second pair just a couple of days ago on my first hunt this year. Both leaked at the inside seam wear they rub together, not on the sewn seam itself but right at the edge of the seam tape on the inside. I repaired one pair with Aque Seal, but haven't tried them out yet. Is Aqua Seal the best thing? The only polyurethane I've used is varnish for woodworking.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> I have two pair of the La Crosse Swampfox breathables. They have both leaked, my second pair just a couple of days ago on my first hunt this year. Both leaked at the inside seam wear they rub together, not on the sewn seam itself but right at the edge of the seam tape on the inside. I repaired one pair with Aque Seal, but haven't tried them out yet. Is Aqua Seal the best thing? The only polyurethane I've used is varnish for woodworking.


I've had good luck with Shoe Goo for fixing breathables, it's stiffer than Aqua Seal so if it's on a part that needs to flex it might not be the best thing but it works well and lasts a long time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Most of my waders look like crap, but they work and they don't leak. I have several pairs that I have smeared polyeurethane down both legs and some on the boots. It adds character!:grin: and I don't look like one of those duck dynasty newbies.
> The last pair of breathables I bought, I got them home and immediately smeared polyeurethane down both legs before they got the chance to leak. I usually get holes on the inside of the thigh where the waders rub together creating a small hole. Problem solved.


What type of Polyurethane do you use? I have an older pair that has 2-3 pinhole leaks that I really can't find and would love to use this on them to try and seal them up.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> What type of Polyurethane do you use? I have an older pair that has 2-3 pinhole leaks that I really can't find and would love to use this on them to try and seal them up.


Me too! I've got the same problem.............. right in the crotch of my waders.

It's not to terrible in on the occasion I use my waders for fishing in the summer, but it AIN'T FUNNY come waterfowl season.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Shoe Goo works really well, but it can get stiff, you can get it at walmart. It works great on boots and works on small areas on breathable parts, but I wouldn't do a large area with it. Aquaseal is more flexible, but pricey. Another good one is Goop, it seems to be in between shoe goo and aqua seal for flexibility and my personal favorite. You can get it at home depot. I have kept a pair of breathables going for a couple extra years with it, they look like crap and I get sick of them leaking every 5 or 6 hunts. I just patched a 2" long split at the sole in the boot, we'll see how long the patch lasts. Need another pair, but just can't part with my money. BTW, all three are polyurethane adhesives.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> What are you using? Surely not Aqua*$*eal??


 Nope urethane caulk like they use to install windshields.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> What type of Polyurethane do you use? I have an older pair that has 2-3 pinhole leaks that I really can't find and would love to use this on them to try and seal them up.


 urethane caulk or polyurethane caulk. urethane is used to install windshields, it is flexible, waterproof and cures in a few days. The polyurethane caulk is sold at Lowe's or Home Depot usually in the paint dept. There are many different types for different things like concrete/masonry, roof sealing, flashing and gutters. The last stuff I bought was OSI brand window, door and trim for $6 at Home Depot. I prefer to use the windshield urethane when I can find it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> urethane caulk or polyurethane caulk. urethane is used to install windshields, it is flexible, waterproof and cures in a few days. The polyurethane caulk is sold at Lowe's or Home Depot usually in the paint dept. There are many different types for different things like concrete/masonry, roof sealing, flashing and gutters. The last stuff I bought was OSI brand window, door and trim for $6 at Home Depot. I prefer to use the windshield urethane when I can find it.


Where have you found the windshield stuff at, like NAPA, O'Rielly or AutoZone type stores?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

At one time my friend installed windshields and I would get it from him. O'Rielly has the 3M urethane, but it's pricey. $17 
You can get the polyurethane at Home Depot for $6 a tube. I used it on my waders and I have patched a bunch of decoys this year with it. You will want to let it cure for a few days, and definitely wear latex gloves. That stuff doesn't come off easily.


----------

